# Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro la Juve in finale di Coppa.



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".

*Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".


**Gattuso in conferenza:"Se mi sento in discussione? Mi sento tutti i giorni in discussione. Io devo fare il massimo tutti i giorni e poi vengo giudicato per ciò che faccio".

**Ancora Gattuso:"Le basi per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci sono, ma ci vuole del tempo. Non arriveranno tutti i giocatori che sono arrivati la scorsa estate".*


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma per piacere...


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".


Sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".



Bisogna prendersi le responsabilità ...


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Rino vergognati.
Nemmeno cospargersi il capo di cenere e dire che l'ha preparata da culo.


Speravo avesse il buon gusto di dimettersi rendendosi conto di non essere all'altezza ma è un altro che sta bene sulla sua poltrona...


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Rino vergognati.
> Nemmeno cospargersi il capo di cenere e dire che l'ha preparata da culo.
> 
> 
> Speravo avesse il buon gusto di dimettersi rendendosi conto di non essere all'altezza ma è un altro che sta bene sulla sua poltrona...



Ha fatto storie pure per il rinnovo di che parliamo dai... La prossima stagione è già buttata al vento.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma cosa dovrebbe dire? Cosa può farci contro tre gol regalati?


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2018)

Tranquillo mister "si tokka kon magno" questa estate il tuo compare ti compra Napolitano e Pippotti per la gioia di tutti i tifosi che sbavano solo a sentire il nome di sti mediocri e via verso una nuova fantasmagorica stagione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Maggio 2018)

3 autogol praticamente...dai


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Non ha detto che ci mette la faccia e che lo stipendio arriva sempre alla fine del mese?


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dovrebbe dire? Cosa può farci contro tre gol regalati?



Sì no ma lasciali fare, con qualcuno se la devono prendere. 
Gattuso doveva prepararla mettendo in porta il fratello Antonio. Doveva essere un veggente.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ha fatto storie pure per il rinnovo di che parliamo dai... La prossima stagione è già buttata al vento.



Solo la prossima? Sei fin troppo ottimista.

La scorsa estate abbiamo buttato l'UNICA occasione che mai avremo di ripartire.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

tutte le volte dice che è giovane...e allora vada a fare esperienza al Frosinone e poi torni


----------



## nybreath (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna prendersi le responsabilità ...



ma responsabilità di cosa? che ha preso tre goal fatti dai giocatori singoli nostri? che deve fare l'allenatore con un portiere che si butta la palla due volte in porta, dai....

stavamo pure giocando discretamente, dai veramente senza un minimo di obiettività


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

Bruciato anche Rino.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".



Ma figurati,dopo questa mazzata non saremo bravi in quei 180 minuti, e lui lo sa bene.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sì no ma lasciali fare, con qualcuno se la devono prendere.
> Gattuso doveva prepararla mettendo in porta il fratello Antonio. Doveva essere un veggente.



Cristo santo ragazzi, voi non volete proprio vedere eh...

Tralasciando le papere, si era già visto come sarebbe andata la partita.
Forse anche solamente 1 a 0 ma questa partita con quell'atteggiamento tattico era sicuramente persa: attendendo passivamente nella propria area senza attaccare le linee di passaggio era inevitabile che una squadra dall'alto tasso tecnico e con velocità come la Juve riuscisse a scardinarla prima o poi.
Senza contare che senza uomini di gamba e dribbling le ripartenze veloci (come si è chiaramente visto) erano totalmente da scartare.
Il primo tempo hanno giochicchiato con calma vedendo che non interrompavamo la loro manovra di gioco e che non eravamo pericolosi.


Messi in campo in quella maniera nemmeno giocandola 50 volte la portavamo a casa.
Ci sta perdere con la Juve, non ci sta metterla in "chiudiamoci e speriamo ci vada bene".


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tutte le volte dice che è giovane...e allora vada a fare esperienza al Frosinone e poi torni



Appunto.

Il Milan non è una palestra.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

È inutile che si pensi ad investire in attacco con Gattuso allenatore. Nemmeno cr7 e messi segnerebbero con i suoi meravigliosi e inesistenti schemi. 
Se sarà confermato si investa tutto in un centrale di difesa con gli attributi, due terzini marcatori anni 80, 3 mastini a centrocampo e due soldati sulle fasce per portare le borracce. Il portiere non lo conto visto che è già arrivata la sedia da Napoli.


----------



## luigi61 (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Cristo santo ragazzi, voi non volete proprio vedere eh...
> 
> Tralasciando le papere, si era già visto come sarebbe andata la partita.
> Forse anche solamente 1 a 0 ma questa partita con quell'atteggiamento tattico era sicuramente persa: attendendo passivamente nella propria area senza attaccare le linee di passaggio era inevitabile che una squadra dall'alto tasso tecnico e con velocità come la Juve riuscisse a scardinarla prima o poi.
> ...


Lo avevo scritto nei giorni passati; questa era una sfida segnata vista l'enorme differenza tra i 2 club; ricordo solo che la Juve poco tempo fa ha dato una lezione di calcio al REAL rifilandogli al Bernabeu 3 gol; le VERE FINALI sono con Atalanta e Fiorentina


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2018)

Non mi sembra la serata giusta per prendersela con l'allenatore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Maggio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra la serata giusta per prendersela con l'allenatore.



Infatti..


----------



## luigi61 (9 Maggio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra la serata giusta per prendersela con l'allenatore.



Ne con l'allenatore e nemmeno con i giocatori; con la Juve la differenza è abissale; io invece già da ora so con chi prendermela se non si rafforzerà SERIAMENTE la squadra


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Maggio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra la serata giusta per prendersela con l'allenatore.



Difficile arrivarci


----------



## Gunnar67 (9 Maggio 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dovrebbe dire? Cosa può farci contro tre gol regalati?



Troppo comodo ripetere per tre o quattro mesi che al Milan si deve ragionare da milanisti etc etc e poi finire a tarallucci e vino parlando di peccati di gioventù. Ma quanto guadagnano Kalinic e Donnarumma??? Con quei milioni in banca non esiste il concetto di gioventù, per favore...


----------



## Gunnar67 (9 Maggio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Infatti..



Ce la prendiamo (anche) con lui perchè è da Milan - Chievo (vinta di gran c... lo) che la squadra non c'è più...


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Rino, che stai dicendo? 

Per favore, io ti voglio bene ma il tuo periodo al Milan è già finito. Ti sei scottato come Seedorf e Inzaghi, mi dispiace, e queste dichiarazioni sono ulteriore dimostrazione di come tu abbia perso il polso della situazione.


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Cristo santo ragazzi, voi non volete proprio vedere eh...
> 
> Tralasciando le papere, si era già visto come sarebbe andata la partita.
> Forse anche solamente 1 a 0 ma questa partita con quell'atteggiamento tattico era sicuramente persa: attendendo passivamente nella propria area senza attaccare le linee di passaggio era inevitabile che una squadra dall'alto tasso tecnico e con velocità come la Juve riuscisse a scardinarla prima o poi.
> ...



Invece aggredirli e lasciare campo a Douglas Costa, Cuadrado e Dybala sarebbe stata una mossa eccellente.
Complimenti a tutti i maestri di tattica qua dentro.
Probabilmente giocandola così ne avremmo presi 4 ma senza farceli da soli.


----------



## de sica (9 Maggio 2018)

Comunque fino alla prima papera, mi sembra avessimo giocato alla pari. Non capisco tutto questo astio contro il mister.
Se poi vogliamo discutere i cambi ok, ma io non ho visto assolutamente una juve dominante


----------



## Igor91 (9 Maggio 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dovrebbe dire? Cosa può farci contro tre gol regalati?



Doveva prevedere che Donnarumma e Kalinic avrebbero segnato ..


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

*Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".

In aggiornamento*


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Rino vergognati.
> Nemmeno cospargersi il capo di cenere e dire che l'ha preparata da culo.
> 
> 
> Speravo avesse il buon gusto di dimettersi rendendosi conto di non essere all'altezza ma è un altro che sta bene sulla sua poltrona...



Non so se mi fa piu piangere il risultato di stasera o quello che hai scritto tu


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2018)

Mi sembra anche troppo lucido dopo 4 fischioni.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque fino alla prima papera, mi sembra avessimo giocato alla pari. Non capisco tutto questo astio contro il mister.
> Se poi vogliamo discutere i cambi ok, ma io non ho visto assolutamente una juve dominante



meglio che lasci perdere o ti becchi gli insulti


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non so se mi fa piu piangere il risultato di stasera o quello che hai scritto tu



Spero il risultato.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

Sempre Gattuso: "La Juve ha più qualità di noi, ma il risultato è bugiardo. Al primo tempo ai punti meritavamo noi, nel secondo tempo non riuscivano a uscire poi il calcio è fatto di episodi e i calciatori di qualità han fatto la differenza. Costa è devastante, ma oggi lo avevamo chiuso bene. Dovevamo segnare prima di loro. Donnarumma? Grande protezione da parte mia, non si punta il dito su nessuno. Non è colpa sua, solo chi non fa sport non fa errori. Non ci sono capri espiatori, non è colpa di nessuno. Mi brucia aver perso così, ci giochiamo tutto contro Atalanta e fiorentina. Devo far reagire i ragazzi, andremo a battagliare. È il mio compito caricarli. Se dovessi rigiocarla la preparerei allo stesso modo, stessi giocatori e tattiche. Se non mandi la Juve ko per primo, allora finisce così. Abbiamo giocato per 70' alla pari. Cosa manca per il grande salto? Noi giochiamo bene a calcio ma l'esperienza non la compri al mercato. La batosta di oggi serve a migliorare. Il nostro difetto è che la rosa è troppo giovane e inesperta. Nel mercato prenderemo uomini di esperienza abituati a partite così, campioni. Reina? In questo momento il portiere è Donnarumma, io alleno chi mi mettono a disposizione. Donnarumma me lo tengo stretto, poi se la società decide altro allora mi adeguerò."


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Cristo santo ragazzi, voi non volete proprio vedere eh...
> 
> Tralasciando le papere, si era già visto come sarebbe andata la partita.
> Forse anche solamente 1 a 0 ma questa partita con quell'atteggiamento tattico era sicuramente persa: attendendo passivamente nella propria area senza attaccare le linee di passaggio era inevitabile che una squadra dall'alto tasso tecnico e con velocità come la Juve riuscisse a scardinarla prima o poi.
> ...



quindi fossi stato tu l'allenatore del milan cosa avresti fatto di diverso? chi avresti fatto giocare?


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".
> 
> *Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".*



E basta con sti giovani


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Spero il risultato.



mah non so...rispetto ad altre volte l' ho presa meglio...comunque così mi piaci di più....


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Gattuso: "La Juve ha più qualità di noi, ma il risultato è bugiardo. Al primo tempo ai punti meritavamo noi, nel secondo tempo non riuscivano a uscire poi il calcio è fatto di episodi e i calciatori di qualità han fatto la differenza. Costa è devastante, ma oggi lo avevamo chiuso bene. Dovevamo segnare prima di loro. Donnarumma? Grande protezione da parte mia, non si punta il dito su nessuno. Non è colpa sua, solo chi non fa sport non fa errori. Non ci sono capri espiatori, non è colpa di nessuno. Mi brucia aver perso così, ci giochiamo tutto contro Atalanta e fiorentina. Devo far reagire i ragazzi, andremo a battagliare. È il mio compito caricarli. Se dovessi rigiocarla la preparerei allo stesso modo, stessi giocatori e tattiche. Se non mandi la Juve ko per primo, allora finisce così. Abbiamo giocato per 70' alla pari. Cosa manca per il grande salto? Noi giochiamo bene a calcio ma l'esperienza non la compri al mercato. La batosta di oggi serve a migliorare. Il nostro difetto è che la rosa è troppo giovane e inesperta. *Nel mercato prenderemo uomini di esperienza abituati a partite così, campioni.* Reina? In questo momento il portiere è Donnarumma, io alleno chi mi mettono a disposizione. Donnarumma me lo tengo stretto, poi se la società decide altro allora mi adeguerò."


Rino, piano con le parole. Di campioni ne esistono 4-5 per ogni ruolo in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Maggio 2018)

Prima dell' 1-2 letale di donnarumma la partita non era male...per me potevamo pure segnare per primi


----------



## jacky (9 Maggio 2018)

Milan-Arsenal 1-5
Milan-Juventus 0-4
Campionato: sesto posto, rischio peggioramento e non miglioramento

Parlare di episodi è stucchevole.
Squadra svuotata, senza uno schema, un'idea di gioco, una trama... solo qualche iniziativa dei singoli.

Conte, S.Inzaghi o Sarri sono già stati opzionati?
Se no, speriamo che Li o Eliott o entrambi si sveglino presto.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Troppo comodo ripetere per tre o quattro mesi che al Milan si deve ragionare da milanisti etc etc e poi finire a tarallucci e vino parlando di peccati di gioventù. Ma quanto guadagnano Kalinic e Donnarumma??? Con quei milioni in banca non esiste il concetto di gioventù, per favore...



...non credo che farà le barricate per trattenere Kalinic e neppure per Donnarumma. Perdere con la Juve ci può stare. Allenatore bravo o meno tra le due squadre c'è un abisso.


----------



## jacky (9 Maggio 2018)

C'è l'oro sul mercato, come non mai...

Stare qui a programmare con Gattuso e Mirabelli è deprimente. E lo dico da prima di Benevento, prima della finale, prima di Bergamo e Fiorentina.

Stiamo buttando tempo, soldi e opportunità.

Imbarazzante! Un manager di primo livello dovrebbe saper cogliere le occasioni, non circondarsi di dilettanti senza uno straccio di curriculum.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Prima dell' 1-2 letale di donnarumma la partita non era male...per me potevamo pure segnare per primi



la sensazione era quella


----------



## luigi61 (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".
> 
> In aggiornamento*



È veramente assurdo prendersela con Gattuso!! Lui doveva essere un semplice traghettatore!! Rivolgiamo tutta la nostra rabbia a chi finora a livello dirigenziale non ne ha praticamente azzeccata 1


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Doveva prevedere che Donnarumma e Kalinic avrebbero segnato ..



...qualcuno purtroppo si aspetta miracoli.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".
> 
> *Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".*



.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".
> 
> In aggiornamento*



In certi momenti sembra di risentire Inzaghi


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".
> 
> In aggiornamento*



A parte il tiro di Hakan.. onestamente non mi sembra che ci stato sto grande dominio.. ma torniamo ai fergutroll ed ai ridolini? Ma poi sta storia della resposabilità ha po stancato onestamente


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2018)

*Gattuso in conferenza:"Se mi sento in discussione? Mi sento tutti i giorni in discussione. Io devo fare il massimo tutti i giorni e poi vengo giudicato per ciò che faccio".*


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso in conferenza:"Se mi sento in discussione? Mi sento tutti i giorni in discussione. Io devo fare il massimo tutti i giorni e poi vengo giudicato per ciò che faccio".*



tanti saluti, serve un big mondiale in panca che poi possa convincere anche giocatori forti a venire, lo diciamo da anni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso in conferenza:"Se mi sento in discussione? Mi sento tutti i giorni in discussione. Io devo fare il massimo tutti i giorni e poi vengo giudicato per ciò che faccio".*



Allora dimettiti a fine stagione


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".
> 
> *Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace Rino, ma già ieri avevo capito che avremmo perso malamente. Quando parla di FInali, coppa del mondo, champions ecc ecc, facciamo sempre schifo. Quando c'è il momento di alzare l'asticella la toppiamo clamorosamente. 

Inutile dire che quando ho sentito Gattuso dire in conferenza che oggi per vincere bisognava avere il DNA juve, mi sono vergognato e ho capito che non avremmo mai potuto vincere. Se c'è una cosa che il Milan ha o forse aveva ormai, è il DNA vincente, quello delle finali, qualunque esse siano, purché giochiamo a calcio, e non con il catenaccio allegriano. Invece Rino ha voluto scopiazzare Allegri senza capire che la differenza a quel punto l'avrebbero fatta i giocatori di qualità superiore che ovviamente ha la juve. 

Probabilmente mi prenderò insulti, ma se c'è una cosa che a Montella va riconosciuto è che le partite da dentro o fuori le preparava bene, anche come mentalità, come gioco, come coraggio e anche con qualche guizzo tattico. Poi ci poteva andare bene o ci poteva andare male, ma alla fine una coppa l'ha portata a casa, proprio contro la juve.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la sensazione era quella



mah. La mia sensazione era invece che facevamo il solletico (per usare parole che piacciono tanto a gattuso).
Loro per un'ora hanno giocato come noi, male, dopo si sono svegliati e con un pò di fortuna l'hanno sbloccata. Ma tralasciando le papere di Donnaruma, si sono presentati altre 3/4 volte davanti la porta. Quando andiamo sotto, entriamo in modalità "confusione totale", e sembriamo una squadretta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace Rino, ma già ieri avevo capito che avremmo perso malamente. Quando parla di FInali, coppa del mondo, champions ecc ecc, facciamo sempre schifo. Quando c'è il momento di alzare l'asticella la toppiamo clamorosamente.
> 
> Inutile dire che quando ho sentito Gattuso dire in conferenza che oggi per vincere bisognava avere il DNA juve, mi sono vergognato e ho capito che non avremmo mai potuto vincere. Se c'è una cosa che il Milan ha o forse aveva ormai, è il DNA vincente, quello delle finali, qualunque esse siano, purché giochiamo a calcio, e non con il catenaccio allegriano. Invece Rino ha voluto scopiazzare Allegri senza capire che la differenza a quel punto l'avrebbero fatta i giocatori di qualità superiore che ovviamente ha la juve.
> 
> *Probabilmente mi prenderò insulti, ma se c'è una cosa che a Montella va riconosciuto è che le partite da dentro o fuori le preparava bene, anche come mentalità, come gioco, come coraggio e anche con qualche guizzo tattico. Poi ci poteva andare bene o ci poteva andare male, ma alla fine una coppa l'ha portata a casa, proprio contro la juve.*



In effetti basta vedere anche la champion col siviglia. Alla fine finiremo pure col rimpiangere Montella, me lo sento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah. La mia sensazione era invece che facevamo il solletico (per usare parole che piacciono tanto a gattuso).
> Loro per un'ora hanno giocato come noi, male, dopo si sono svegliati e con un pò di fortuna l'hanno sbloccata. Ma tralasciando le papere di Donnaruma, si sono presentati altre 3/4 volte davanti la porta. Quando andiamo sotto, entriamo in modalità "confusione totale", e sembriamo una squadretta.



Entriamo in confusione perché tutti penseranno: " e moh come diavolo la recuperiamo la partita?" Non c'è uno straccio di idea di gioco per la manovra d'attacco. Sanno anche loro che fare un gol è un'impresa titanica


----------



## Garrincha (10 Maggio 2018)

Partita preparata in maniera indecente e letta in corso d'opera anche peggio, anche il peggiore dei catenacciari predispone il modo di giocare in contropiede almeno per allentare la pressione se non vincerla col minimo sforzo. Resistito per 55 minuti? Le partite durano novanta, questa centoventi, a questo bisogna prendergli Ronaldo, Messi e Salah


----------



## Djici (10 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah. La mia sensazione era invece che facevamo il solletico (per usare parole che piacciono tanto a gattuso).
> Loro per un'ora hanno giocato come noi, male, dopo si sono svegliati e con un pò di fortuna l'hanno sbloccata. Ma tralasciando le papere di Donnaruma, si sono presentati altre 3/4 volte davanti la porta. Quando andiamo sotto, entriamo in modalità "confusione totale", e sembriamo una squadretta.



Ricordo l'anno scorso... anche quando stavamo perdendo 2-0 non ci davamo per vinti e si lottava fino al fischio finale. Il gioco era quello che era ma la voglia di lottare era molto superiore a quello che vedo oggi.
Invece quest'anno se prendiamo gol per primi al 99% e finita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

Noi le partite con le big con gattuso le abbiamo sempre affrontate bene, tranne quella con l'Indah...in questa mi mancano le parole...mai viste una serie di procate simili in una sola partita...la seconda papera do gigio poi...pazzesco...Kalinic poi che si sblocca, ma nella porta sbagliata...
Voglio dire che non mi sento proprio di dire Gattuso dimettiti...le sue colpe le avrà ma non è (PER ME) questa la partita giusta x avanzare critiche cosi aspre


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2018)

Giù le mani da gattuso e dai ragazzi.
Forza, rimbocchiamoci le maniche e ripartiamo.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2018)

*Ancora Gattuso:"Le basi per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci sono, ma ci vuole del tempo. Non arriveranno tutti i giocatori che sono arrivati la scorsa estate".*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In effetti basta vedere anche la champion col siviglia. Alla fine finiremo pure col rimpiangere Montella, me lo sento



attenzione io non rimpiango Montella, perché ha complicato di brutto la nostra stagione, inutile negarlo. Però nella partita secca, nella finale ad esempio con la juve, per me l'aveva preparata benissimo, stravolgendo completamente il modo di attaccare, ed infatti la juve andò parecchio in difficoltà, perché non aveva previsto. Qui invece siamo prevedibilissimi, non cambia mai e dico mai Gattuso. Tranne qualcosina come uscite delle mezzali, o dei terzini. Stop. Dove dobbiamo andare in questo modo? si chiama Gioco Calcio perché si deve giocare a Calcio. Noi non lo facciamo.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gattuso:"Le basi per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci sono, ma ci vuole del tempo. Non arriveranno tutti i giocatori che sono arrivati la scorsa estate".*



"Ci vuole tempohhhhhh".


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai dopo lo 0-4 contro la Juve:"Il calcio è così. Il risultato non rispecchia la prestazione. Per 60 minuti la squadra ha fatto quello che dovevamo fare. La Juve non ci ha mai impensieriti nel primo tempo. Ma bisogna guadare avanti. Qualche peccato di gioventù lo abbiamo commesso. Anche io sono giovane. Forse non riusciamo a gestire bene la pressione. Non è tutto da buttar via. La cosa che fa più male è portare tutti questi tifosi e dargli una sconfitta così. Brucia. Avremo ora 180 minuti contro squadre che stanno meglio di noi. Dovremo essere bravi ad arrivare in Europa League".
> 
> *Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"Fa male. Ma per 55 minuti abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Poi la qualità è differente. Onore ai miei la la Juve qualcosina in più ce l'ha. Nel primo tempo loro non hanno fatto nulla. Le azioni più pericolose le abbiamo create noi. Eravamo padroni del campo. Loro hanno grandissime qualità. La partita secondo me è stata preparata bene. Costa in questo periodo ne dribblava 4-5 ma oggi non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Donnarumma? E' un dato di fatto che ci sono stati degli errori. Da parte mia c'è grande protezione. Le responsabilità ce le prendiamo tutti. Ora l'Atalanta. In questo momento brucia in tutte le parti del corpo. Ci giochiamo tutto in queste due settimane. Non possiamo buttare tutto all'aria. Dobbiamo andare a battagliare. Dovessi rigiocare rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto? Senza nessun dubbio. Ho in testa ben chiara tutta la partita. Io per 60 minuti ho visto una partita in cui la Juve non ci ha messo in difficoltà. Quanto manca per fare il grande salto? La squadra sa giocare bene al calcio. L'esperienza non si compra al supermercato ma si costruisce con queste batoste. Abbiamo tantissimi giovani. Il nostro difetto più grande è questo. Se arriverà qualcuno, dobbiamo cercare gente di esperienza. Anche a livello di spogliatoio. Reina? In questo momento Donnarumma è il portiere del Milan. Vedrà la società. Per ora Donnarumma ce lo teniamo stretto, è uno dei migliori al mondo. Io devo solo pensare ad allenare la squadra".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Butcher (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Ci vuole tempohhhhhh".



Il tempo necessario affinché non si possa più ritornare grandi.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gattuso:"Le basi per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci sono, ma ci vuole del tempo. Non arriveranno tutti i giocatori che sono arrivati la scorsa estate".*



Bene, prendere Vidal, Di Maria e Benzema, altrimenti addio Champions anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ricordo l'anno scorso... anche quando stavamo perdendo 2-0 non ci davamo per vinti e si lottava fino al fischio finale. Il gioco era quello che era ma la voglia di lottare era molto superiore a quello che vedo oggi.
> Invece quest'anno se prendiamo gol per primi al 99% e finita.



Sanno che non c'è modo di costruire qualcosa davanti e staccano la spina mentalmente, anche la parte motivazionale gli è venuta meno


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gattuso:"Le basi per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci sono, ma ci vuole del tempo. Non arriveranno tutti i giocatori che sono arrivati la scorsa estate".*



vabbè ho capito l'antifona. 
Spiace per l'uomo Gattuso, perché sono sicuro che è dispiaciuto, più di tutti noi forse, ma se continuiamo con giocatori mediocri e allenatori mediocri, non se ne esce più.
Se ripenso alle parole di ieri, di Rino, dobbiamo prendere spunto dal DNA juve.....mamma mia. Roba da uscire di matto.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque fino alla prima papera, mi sembra avessimo giocato alla pari. Non capisco tutto questo astio contro il mister.
> Se poi vogliamo discutere i cambi ok, ma io non ho visto assolutamente una juve dominante



E' la verità, ma fino ad Atalanta-Milan vivremo in uno stato di piena isteria.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vabbè ho capito l'antifona.
> Spiace per l'uomo Gattuso, perché sono sicuro che è dispiaciuto, più di tutti noi forse, ma se continuiamo con giocatori mediocri e allenatori mediocri, non se ne esce più.
> Se ripenso alle parole di ieri, di Rino, dobbiamo prendere spunto dal DNA juve.....mamma mia. Roba da uscire di matto.



Chi ha seguito il Gattuso allenatore nelle esperienze precedenti sapeva un minimo a cosa si andasse incontro. Io alla fine gli riconosco soprattutto il merito di quella bella vittoria a Roma con la Roma. Ma per il resto non mi hai mai fatto entusiasmare. Anche ripensando a come siamo arrivati a questa finale, doppio 0-0 e rigori con la Lazio, contro l'Inter sofferenza (grazie Antonio su Joao Mario) e gol di Cutrone ai supplementari su buco di Skriniar. Di certo non abbiamo mai predicato grande calcio. Gli interpreti hanno le loro colpe, ma penso anche il direttore d'orchestra


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Chi ha seguito il Gattuso allenatore nelle esperienze precedenti sapeva un minimo a cosa si andasse incontro. Io alla fine gli riconosco soprattutto il merito di quella bella vittoria a Roma con la Roma. Ma per il resto non mi hai mai fatto entusiasmare. Anche ripensando a come siamo arrivati a questa finale, doppio 0-0 e rigori con la Lazio, contro l'Inter sofferenza (grazie Antonio su Joao Mario) e gol di Cutrone ai supplementari su buco di Skriniar. Di certo non abbiamo mai predicato grande calcio. Gli interpreti hanno le loro colpe, ma penso anche il direttore d'orchestra



sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> È veramente assurdo prendersela con Gattuso!! Lui doveva essere un semplice traghettatore!! Rivolgiamo tutta la nostra rabbia a chi finora a livello dirigenziale non ne ha praticamente azzeccata 1


è vero...finchè era traghettatore.

poi ha rinnovato e quindi ora è giusto prendersela anche con lui....sapeva a cosa andava incontro.....

(beh lui potrebbe anche rispondermi: "vado incontro a 2 milioni l'anno" in effetti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2018)

Stasera non posso arrabbiarmi con l'allenatore.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Maggio 2018)

questa squadra se non migliora dal punto di vista fisico e atletico,sarà sempre nelle sabbie mobili della mediocrità. la juve,cosi come roma napoli e ultimamente anche inter,è una squadra che basa tutto su fisicità abbinata alla qualità dei singoli. come gioco fa pena.
io vedo un milan troppo gracile e che va spesso in affanno appena si alza l'asticela. è questo il problema principale del Milan secondo me. poi alcuni giocatori non sono il massimo,ma una squadra non puo sistematicamente andare in netta difficioltà quando gli avversari cominciano a fare sul serio.


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2018)

Squadra giovane,ricordo sa dove siamo partiti,possiamo migliorare...stesse cose che dicevano Montella,Brocchi ed Inzaghi.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Squadra giovane,ricordo sa dove siamo partiti,possiamo migliorare...stesse cose che dicevano Montella,Brocchi ed Inzaghi.



Lo sai perché dicono tutti le stesse cose/alibi? E molto semplice! Perché non hanno giocatori veramente forti e che fanno la differenza in squadra e che levano tutti gli alibi......; se ieri avessimo avuto in squadra Cavani Modric Vidal ce la saremmo giocata ; al contrario con la squadra imbottita di signor NESSUNO non c'era la minima possibilità contro una squadra attualmente di un'altro pianeta rispetto al nostro malridotto Milan, e l'allenatore chiunque esso dia in quelle condizioni può nulla o quasi; allora cari signori se il futuro sarà fatto di Strinic Politano Ki Zaza Fer e altri così, di partite come quella di ieri ne vedremo moltissime i prossimi anni.......


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lo sai perché dicono tutti le stesse cose/alibi? E molto semplice! Perché non hanno giocatori veramente forti e che fanno la differenza in squadra e che levano tutti gli alibi......; se ieri avessimo avuto in squadra Cavani Modric Vidal ce la saremmo giocata ; al contrario con la squadra imbottita di signor NESSUNO non c'era la minima possibilità contro una squadra attualmente di un'altro pianeta rispetto al nostro malridotto Milan, e l'allenatore chiunque esso dia in quelle condizioni può nulla o quasi; allora cari signori se il futuro sarà fatto di Strinic Politano Ki Zaza Fer e altri così, di partite come quella di ieri ne vedremo moltissime i prossimi anni.......



Che c'entra quelli sono i comprimarih...poi arriveranno Cavani,Keita e Modric.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Maggio 2018)

Ma che doveva dire?! Io condivido quanto dice. Non ha certo colpe per ieri dai...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (10 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo si capisca che in una squadra seria i giovani non sono L unica soluzione. Serve gente di esperienza, anche di 31-32 anni. Gente che fa tirare fuori gli attributi.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è vero...finchè era traghettatore.
> 
> poi ha rinnovato e quindi ora è giusto prendersela anche con lui....sapeva a cosa andava incontro.....
> 
> (beh lui potrebbe anche rispondermi: "vado incontro a 2 milioni l'anno" in effetti



Solo dei dilettanti/incompetenti potevano trasformare un traghettatore in un'allenatore a cui affidare il famoso PROGETTO per i prossimi 3 anni; Gattuso puo darsi diventerà un grande allenatore in futuro ora non ha l'esperienza e la capacità di essere allenatore in un grande club, posto che il Milan lo sia ancora o perlomeno voglia davvero ritornare ad esserlo; ragion per cui le responsabilita di questa catastrofe , non parlo di ieri......sono di chi sta ai vertici di chi prende le decisioni e pianifica il futuro


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2018)

La panchina del Milan di ieri sera:
Donnarumma A - Storari
Abate - Antonelli -Musacchio -Zapata
Biglia - Montolivo - Mauri
Silva - Borini - Kalinic

Ora vi chiedo, ma cosa doveva preparare o modificare in corsa Rino?
Leggete quella panchina, non c'è mezzo giocatore in grado di cambiare la partita..l'unico buono è Biglia ma era in realtà rotto..

Gattuso non sarà un top assoluto ma l'aveva preparata nel modo giusto, poi il gol ha rotto l'inerzia..e la squadra si è spenta conscia che non l'avrebbe mai rimessa in piedi..mettici poi tre autogol...

Risultato umiliante, ma si sono affrontate due squadre distantissime..se la Juve fa la Juve non abbiamo modo di impensierirli..infatti a primo tempo l'ho detto senza problemi, gli stavamo palesemente facendo il solletico..è bastato si accendesse Dybala per trasformare il match in un tiro al bersaglio..


----------



## luigi61 (10 Maggio 2018)

Ho assistito ieri , forse per la prima volta, ad una finale persa dal Milan SENZA SOFFRIRE; fin dall'inizio avevo chiaro che non sarebbe dipeso da noi ma solo dall'avversario; affrontavamo una squadra che era stara capace di impartire una lezione di calcio al REAL al Bernabeu rifilandogli 3 gol....quali chance potevamo avere?????? Detto questo, sarà molto interessante vedere come la società pensa di colmare il gap esistente tra il Milan e le altre squadre top visto che è stato ripetutamente promesso di "voler riportare il Milan sulla vetta del mondo" perché poi alla fine contano solo ed esclusivamente i FATTI. ....


----------



## jacky (10 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La panchina del Milan di ieri sera:
> Donnarumma A - Storari
> Abate - Antonelli -Musacchio -Zapata
> Biglia - Montolivo - Mauri
> ...



Se un allenatore non ha colpe dopo uno 0-4 con la Juventus e un 1-5 con l'Arsenal mi chiedo a cosa possa servire pagare 4 milioni un tecnico?

Spal e Crotone non hanno concesso un tiro in porta alla Juventus che si giocava lo scudetto con i titolari.

Non bisogna prendere un tecnico con la presunzione che ci faccia vincere a Madrid, bisogna prendere un tecnico:
- con curriculum
- con esperienza condita da risultati positivi
- che sappia dare un gioco e un'identità precisa alla squadra

Cosa ha preparato ieri? Un tiro da fuori di Calha o un'invenzione di Bonaventura. Nè uno schema, nè una palla inattiva, un corner... niente di niente. IDEE ZERO.

Siamo una baracca che butta (si butta, la maggior parte li buttiamo noi scemi tifosi) 250 milioni di euro all'anno, i vecchi 500 miliardi di lire, e ci presentiamo in giro con allenatori da Pisa e direttori sportivi da Cosenza e Rende.

Ma anziché pensare alla figuraccia di ieri (ovvia e scontata, come la meritavamo pure nel derby) pensiamo alle follie messe in atto dal nostro management?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se un allenatore non ha colpe dopo uno 0-4 con la Juventus e un 1-5 con l'Arsenal mi chiedo a cosa possa servire pagare 4 milioni un tecnico?
> 
> Spal e Crotone non hanno concesso un tiro in porta alla Juventus che si giocava lo scudetto con i titolari.
> 
> ...



La Juve sarà anche stata fermata da Spal e crotone (cose che capitano) ma quando ha dato il 100% ha anche messo alle corde il Real Madrid...

Poi per me Gattuso può anche andare, e anche Mirabelli..ma non è che al posto loro arriveranno chissà quali fenomeni..

Inoltre il tecnico che dici tu vorrei mi facessi un nome, che possibilmente non guadagni 15 milioni e che non sia Conte (visto che è l'unico nome che sapete fare..)


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2018)

non è tutto da buttare, siamo diventati solo lo SCANSmilan


----------

